# Day life in a typical brazilian city: Belo Horizonte, Brazil. You'll like it!



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Maria Theresa said:


> Well, actually is west of Rio. a 5-hour drive.


No, its not west of Rio. Its STRAIGHT north of Rio de Janeiro. Look at any map or GoogleEarth.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

elfreako said:


> I really don't wanna be a party pooper, but all I see are RICH WHITE PEOPLE in those pics!!! And yes, I have been to BH several times, so don't go lecturing me that I know nothing about this city and its inhabitants.
> 
> If this post is indicative of a "typical" city, where are the typical people in those pics?....back home cleaning the toilets of the white people, I suppose.
> 
> end of rant.:soapbox: Sorry, but I'm really pissed off today.


I'm sorry, but I think I didn't get your point or the purpose of your post. The pics which show people on the streets were taken on public spaces of the city of Belo Horizonte, places where brazilians of that city go . Those spaces are open to everyone in Brazil , which is a democratic country. I suppose that if you knew Belo Horizonte well, you wouldn't be making such a comment, since white brazilians are not an "evil" minority as you may think. Pics taken in public spaces in many brazilian big cities such as Sao Paulo, Rio, Curitiba, Porto Alegre or the city in this thread will show all kinds of brazilians. I have pics that show many types of brazilians , later I'll post them if you want. Just a tip: Brazil is no South Africa under apartheid rule neither is like present day Bolivia or Mexico, so you should rephrase your comment.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

What an impressive city! some of the housing reminds me of something that you would find in California.


----------



## BenJoiNO (Nov 30, 2004)

elfreako said:


> I really don't wanna be a party pooper, but all I see are RICH WHITE PEOPLE in those pics!!! And yes, I have been to BH several times, so don't go lecturing me that I know nothing about this city and its inhabitants.
> 
> If this post is indicative of a "typical" city, where are the typical people in those pics?....back home cleaning the toilets of the white people, I suppose.
> 
> end of rant.:soapbox: Sorry, but I'm really pissed off today.


 Here a topic for you:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4907006#post4907006

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

*Sweetkisses* said:


> What an impressive city! some of the housing reminds me of something that you would find in California.



Interesting. Another forumer from US said the same thing in another thread that showed some houses in that city.


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

in this old thread, I put this night view of Belo Horizonte (2007):


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

As usual, Mari threads rock !!!!!!
Excellent shots !!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

lesterZ said:


> that looks like a very picturesque city, and surprising large. And so clean for being so large - wish we could figure out how to do that in large American cities.


No, it's not that clean! It's a big city with all the problems of a big city!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

StormShadow said:


> Very nice and just north of Rio.



It's not "north of Rio" It's about 500km northwest from Rio


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

samba_man said:


> Aewsome pics of the charming BH city !!!


:lol::lol:They are all there...about 5 million!


----------



## wonder why (Dec 22, 2007)

hi,everybody. i am a chinese college student ,i want to make more foreign friends . my MSN: [email protected] expect to make friends with you...
PS: I can only speak one foreign language:English


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

To revival this old, but beautiful thread of the forumer Maria Theresa a put new photos of Belo Horizonte:

One views of the topo of the Serra do Curral (Curral Sierras by my bad english)


in the afternoon:





















and the night coming:




















and some informations about the town, in the Wikipedia:

*In english*

Belo Horizonte (Portuguese pronunciation: [bɛloɾiˈzõtʃi][1]) is the capital of the state of Minas Gerais, located in the southeastern region of Brazil. It is the third-largest metropolitan area in the country. Belo Horizonte (or "Beagá", as it is also familiarly known from the sound of its initials "BH" in Portuguese) has a population of almost 3 million, reaching over 5.4 million in the official Metropolitan Area.

The first settlements in the region occurred in the early 1700s, but the city as it is known today was planned and constructed in the 1890s, in order to replace Ouro Preto as the capital of Minas Gerais. At the present day, the city is well known for the contrast between contemporary and classical buildings, being in fact the location of many modern Brazilian architectural icons, most notably the Pampulha Complex. In planning it, Brazilian engineers Aarão Reis and Francisco Bicalho found their inspiration in the town plan of Washington D.C.[2]

In the area surrounding Belo Horizonte there are several parks. The "Parque das Mangabeiras", located six kilometres south east from the city centre in the hills of the Serra do Curral, affords a view over the city. It has an area of 2.35 million m2, of which 900 000 m2 is native forest. The "Mata do Jambeiro" nature reserve extends over 912 hectares, with vegetation typical of the Atlantic forest. More than one hundred species of birds inhabit the reserve, as well as ten different species of mammals.

Belo Horizonte is a leading cultural center, with more than nine universities, a historical museum, numerous libraries, and sports stadiums. The city is built on several hills and completely surrounded by mountains.[3] The constant rising and falling of the streets sometimes makes navigation a bit tricky, but the wide avenues lined with trees are always easy guidelines. The Confins International Airport connects Belo Horizonte with many Brazilian cities and also operates international flights.


*En français:*

Belo Horizonte (« bel horizon » en français) est une ville brésilienne, capitale de l'État du Minas Gerais.

C'est la troisième ville la plus importante du pays, avec une population de 5 300 000 habitants dans la Région métropolitaine de Belo Horizonte. Elle fut la première ville moderne planifiée dans le pays, au XIXe siècle, conçue pour devenir la nouvelle capitale du Minas Gerais.

Belo Horizonte posséde deux aéroports : Confins (code AITA : BHZ), l'aéroport le plus important, nouvellement rendu international grâce à des vols sur le Portugal et la France; et Pampulha, plus petit, et ne desservant que des vols locaux.


*Em español:*

Belo Horizonte (pron. [bɛloɾiˈzõtʃi][1] ) es una ciudad brasileña, capital del estado de Minas Gerais.

Rodeado por la Sierra del Curral, que actúa como un natural e histórico marco de referencia, fue planeada y construida para ser la capital política y administrativa del estado bajo la influencia de las ideas del positivismo, cuando el fuerte atractivo de la ideología republicana en el país.[2] La ciudad es una mezcla de tradición y modernidad en la belleza de sus conjuntos arquitectónicos y en su rica producción artística y cultural.

Según las estimaciones de 2007, su población es de 2.412.937 habitantes,[3] es la sexta ciudad más poblada del país. Belo Horizonte ya se ha indicado por el Population Crisis Commitee de las Naciones Unidas como la ciudad con mejor calidad de vida en América Latina y la 45ª entre las 100 mejores ciudades del mundo.[4]

La ciudad es el cuarto más grande PIB entre los municipios brasileños,[5] que representa 1,38% del total de riqueza producida en el país.[6] El desarrollo de la ciudad en los últimos tiempos fue reconocido por el ranking del periódico América Economía, en que aparece como una de las 10 mejores ciudades para hacer negocios en América Latina en 2009, el segundo en Brasil y por delante de ciudades como Río de Janeiro, Brasilia y Curitiba.[7]

La Región Metropolitana de Belo Horizonte, formada por 34 municipios, tiene una población estimada de 5.397.438 habitantes,[8] [9] siendo la tercera aglomeración urbana más grande de Brasil, la séptima en América Latina y la 62ª más grande del mundo.[10]

Belo Horizonte es una de las 12 ciudades anfitrión de los juegos de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2014.


*Deustch*

Belo Horizonte ([ˌbɛlu.oɾiˈzõtʃi] portugiesisch für schöner Horizont) gehört zu den wichtigsten Städten Brasiliens. Es ist die Hauptstadt des Bundesstaates Minas Gerais und liegt im Südosten des Landes. Mit einer Bevölkerung von rund 3,1 Millionen Einwohnern ist Belo Horizonte, oder „BH“ (sprich „beagá“), wie es häufig genannt wird, ein Wirtschafts- und Kulturzentrum.

Geschichte [Bearbeiten]

Belo Horizonte wurde von einem Goldsucher aus São Paulo namens João Leite da Silva Ortiz gegründet. Er war in die Region gekommen, fand ein akzeptables Klima vor und entschloss sich zur Gründung eines Bauernhofs mit dem Namen Curral Del Rey (veraltetes Portugiesisch für „Corral (Umzäunung, Pferch) des Königs“). Die Prosperität des Bauernhofs zog mehr Leute in die Region.
Das Dorf wuchs und als Brasilien 1889 Republik wurde, wählte man Curral Del Rey zur neuen Hauptstadt von Minas Gerais. Es löste damit Ouro Preto in dieser Funktion ab. Den Namen Belo Horizonte und den Status als Hauptstadt erhielt die Stadt aber erst am 12. Dezember 1897, der somit als amtliches Geburtsdatum der Stadt gilt.
Ein interessanter Punkt ist, dass die Straßen von BH durch den Stadtplaner Aarão Reis in einem schachbrettartigen Muster mit diagonal verlaufenden Hauptalleen geplant wurden. Da die Straßen nach Persönlichkeiten und Daten aus der brasilianischen Geschichte einerseits und Regionen Brasiliens andererseits benannt wurden, kann man sich in der Innenstadt auch heute noch mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen in Geografie und Geschichte Brasiliens orientieren. Das rasche Wachstum der Stadt, besonders in den letzten zwanzig Jahren des 20. Jahrhunderts, überrundete jedoch seine Planung bei weitem und die Stadt steht jetzt großen Infrastrukturproblemen gegenüber. Ungefähr 20 Prozent der Bevölkerung haben keinen Zugang zur Kanalisation.

Seit 2001 ist Pimentel (PT) Bürgermeister von Belo Horizonte, er wurde 2004 mit 68,5 Prozent der Stimmen wieder gewählt.

*Em italiano:*

Belo Horizonte (2.438.526 abitanti) è una città del Brasile sud-orientale, capitale dello stato di Minas Gerais dal 1897, anno in cui venne ultimata la sua costruzione, su progetto dell'ingegnere Aarão Reis. Circa 30% dei cittadini di Belo Horizonte sono oriundi italiani. Belo Horizonte è la città natale del celebre calciatore Amantino Mancini.

Caratteristiche 
È la prima città brasiliana costruita su progetto, anche se nelle idee originarie non avrebbe dovuto superare i 200.000 abitanti. Oggi Belo Horizonte ha 2.438.526 abitanti, raggiungendo i 5.357.942 abitanti nell'intera regione metropolitana. La città è un importante centro economico, industriale, commerciale e culturale: molte aziende brasiliane e multinazionali hanno i loro uffici a Belo Horizonte, come Google e Denso. La FIAT ha fabbriche (FIASA-Auto a Betim, IVECO a Sete Lagoas, CNH-trattori a Contagem, MARELLI) nei sobborghi vicini ed il suo quartier generale FIAT DO BRASIL in Nova Lima nelle immediate vicinanze della città. L'area metropolitana di Belo Horizonte è sede di una scuola prestigiosa italiana, la FUNDACAO TORINO.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Great shots! Very nice looking city. That second day time shot is just gorgeous! :cheers:



Maria Theresa said:


>


^^ Here's another sweet shot!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

That's my city!!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

elfreako said:


> I really don't wanna be a party pooper, but all I see are RICH WHITE PEOPLE in those pics!!! And yes, I have been to BH several times, so don't go lecturing me that I know nothing about this city and its inhabitants.
> 
> If this post is indicative of a "typical" city, where are the typical people in those pics?....back home cleaning the toilets of the white people, I suppose.
> 
> end of rant.:soapbox: Sorry, but I'm really pissed off today.


There are no "rich white people" in the pictures. That's the Brazilian average middle class. And yes, Belo Horizonte is a typical Brazilian city. Actually, because its ethnic composition, maybe is the "most Brazilian city" of Brazil.

And I don't know what's the problem with the white people in the pics. Belo Horizonte Metro Area is about 45% white (IBGE 2005), and it's quite natural to see white people in the pictures, specially in the middle class neighborhoods, where this figure is much higher. I don't know why people are so obsessed about it. Yes, Brazil is a multicultural country; yes, poor people in Brazil are mainly mixed and black; but that's not an exclusive Brazilian problem. Other countries need to deal with that subject as well.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

It reminds me a bit of LA.


----------



## B_R_T (Aug 14, 2009)

elfreako said:


> I really don't wanna be a party pooper, but all I see are RICH WHITE PEOPLE in those pics!!!* And yes, I have been to BH several times*, so don't go lecturing me that I know nothing about this city and its inhabitants.
> 
> If this post is indicative of a "typical" city, where are the typical people in those pics?....back home cleaning the toilets of the white people, I suppose.
> 
> end of rant.:soapbox: Sorry, but I'm really pissed off today.


Don't bother, it is always the same with 98% of all threads related to Brazil in CityScapes, speacially those of Maria Theresa.

The funny thing is that they attacked you as if you were lying even though you mentioned that you've been to that city several times. :|


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Great pictures.


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Maria Theresa said:


> Interesting. Another forumer from US said the same thing in another thread that showed some houses in that city.


I think that was me!!!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful city, thanks.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Wonderful pics and very good thread.
Belo Horizonte is awesome!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Maria Theresa said:


> The people:
> I think you didn't look at all the pics.


there are 3 or 5 photos showing people... this thread shouldnt be called DAILY LIFE.

Aside that, great photo selection of bela Belo Horizonte.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing pics, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Rich suburbs of Belo Horizonte:

pics found in www.phmengenharia.com.br





1








2








3








4








5









Residência por Humberto Hermetto.
6








7








8








9








10









Outra por Humerto Hermetto também.
11








12








13










15








Linda essa cinza
16

















17








18








19








20









Belos interiores
21








22








23








24








25








26









:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx Maria Theresa :cheers: 

Interesting pics. I do like the white interiors ... but I must admit I don't really like the house protruding out on stilts. I've seen many like this over the years and they all seem to look exactly the same to me. You'd think if people are going to spend this kind of money on a home then they would build something original....something with a bit more character anyway. Oh well, everyone to their own taste I suppose. 

Brace yourself for the onslaught!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

elfreako said:


> I really don't wanna be a party pooper, but all I see are RICH WHITE PEOPLE in those pics!!! And yes, I have been to BH several times, so don't go lecturing me that I know nothing about this city and its inhabitants.
> 
> If this post is indicative of a "typical" city, where are the typical people in those pics?....back home cleaning the toilets of the white people, I suppose.
> 
> end of rant.:soapbox: Sorry, but I'm really pissed off today.


OMG!!! Showing a city downtowns is the best way to resume it... And those pictures was taken from Belo Horizonte downtown... This is Belo Horizonte. I don't know why some ppl try to destroy Brasilian images... it's ridiculous. But, I think you are one of the jealousy people that live in the neighbor countries of Brasil. I'm sorry... If you're jealousy come to live here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those suburbs, the houses in those suburbs are absolutely awesome :cheers: thanks @Maria Theresa for those photos


----------

